# Aristo Pacific driver modifafactions



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a set of early Aristo Pacific cast drivers. I'm going to fit them to a 6mm axle less the pin. Any proven recomendations from those that have worked with adapting these drivers?

Regards,
Michael


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael, 
I messed with trying to make a satisfactory set of early AC Pacific wheels for the the Northern I built a year or 2 ago... 
I was able to successfully mount them on the newer AC gearbox axles alright, but in machining them to the size and 
shape I wanted, I found the quality of the castings was so poor that I didn't want to use them... I finally wound up 
buying a full set of BB wheels from USA and machining those to fit the AC gearboxes... I wrote a series of articles
over on the AC kit-bash forum about all that a couple years ago now I guess, go over there and type in "Boxpok Wheels"
in the Kit-bash forum search engine, should turn it up...
Paul R...


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Paul, I'll take a look over yonder. 

Michael


----------

